# Are their video's show how to trim around inside of new windows/door frames?



## jimswoodproducts (Apr 18, 2011)

I am renovating a home my in-laws gave my wife, l need to learn how to trim inside windows/door frames up against the spray foam sealer to cover the gap between 2x4 framing and window door frames?
I can do around the outside miter cuts trim.
We had to hire our carpenter to remove 16 new double hung windows and 3 entrance door and re-install them properly about 5-6 weeks after installed by window company costing $ 2,500 and $ 1,075 for 2 patio doors and na entrance door at house we live in.

Due to window company owner and he was the installer as well, all 16 windows had 1 1/2 - 1 3/4 inch gaps on all 16 windows on all 4 sides doors had less about 1 - 1 1/4 inch gaps around sides and top of the 3 doors.
Our carpenter around all the 16 windows, had to put in 2 - 3/4'' thick plywood pcs of to fill in the gaps on both sides and tops and bottoms of all the windows then 3/8'' - 1/4'' sprayfoam full height and width of all windows doors. Window installer also refused to put a quality bead of chauking on sills and bottoms of the 3 entrance doors now look good.

I think window guy bought windows someone cancelled other wise all 16 windows wouldn't be 3 - 3 1/2'' smaller than openings and nearly same for doors.
No funds to pay carpenter to trim them on both sides of all 16 windows and tops and bottoms to hide the 1 1/2'' plywood used to fill gaps plus spray foam sealer then can trim around the outside edges any tips or video l can use to do this? Not sure if anyone would know here as good as carpenter re- installed them all 16 have 2-3 inches high condensation on bottom and top of all double hung windows l mean allot of condensation am running 2 - 50 pint dehumidifiers 24/7 and keeping house at 72 degrees F. Thanks James


----------



## jimswoodproducts (Apr 18, 2011)

*I need to know how to insulate a cathederal ceiling, not woodworking but desperate?*

Hi, l know this is nothing to do with woodworking but am desperate run out of money need to do myself a room as l can afford it house has never had ceiling insulation in the 28 years my father inlaw owned nit.
Sitting in the livingroom looking up at the ceiling, panels installed above the 5 1/2'' thick beams was the original outside roof. On the outer side of these 5-6'' panels is gravel/tar.

Must have leaked before my father in-law bought it in 1986, because above these panels is about a 10 inch airspace the a stick roof the carpenter called it outside 2 layers of shingles ridge roof vent only about 10 long of the 45-50 ft long roof so we added 3 sq brown roof vents.

Not sure how to insulate can't get into 10'' air space should l had 1x6 to bottoms of wooden beams on ceiling about 45 '' between beams in all rooms and atached 21 x 24 ft shop has never been a garage or do l need to remove outer shingles plywood insulate that way?
If insulating from inside between wooden beams, do i need a vapour barrier with 5-6 thick original roof ceiling tiles can't even cut threw tiles with chain saw sparks fly from chain hitting gravel/tar on other side of ceiling tiles.
Or no insulation since 1986 maybe ok with added roof vents and original ceiling tile roof been 5-6 inches thick.
If l need air vents ( styrofoam vents between outer and inner roof no idea how to get them there.
Please anyone help me if you can
Thanks James Ontario, Canada


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

What a nightmare!!! Your post is hard to understand, but from what I got out of it the windows and doors are too small for the openings and they used fillers to fill up the rough opening. The condensation is from cold air seeping in around the windows and doors. You need to caulk and spray in non-expanding foam to seal them. That roof needs to be insulated to keep the cold air out, also. Make sure you use proper vents against the under side of the roof to allow the roof boards to breath. If you insulate right against the underside, you will rot out the roof.

For interior trim, you will need to get casing that is wide enough to span those huge gaps or add drywall strips and close the gaps to a smaller size. There are lots of instructional videos on youtube to show you how to trim out doors and windows. Here is one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VfXKQIgs54
___
This video shows the styrofoam vents under the roof. If you have a cathedral ceiling, where your finished ceiling is right up to the roof rafters, you need these vents to go all along the under side of the roof to the peak. Add your insulation after you put those vents in.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEwsvoPMq1c


----------

